# New Garmin Transducer not working



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Air bubbles or core material blocking the signal through the hull.
Hang it back on the transom or find an inside spot where it'll return a signal.

How to...http://www.tomneale.com/tips13.html


----------



## ShallowLA (Jul 14, 2012)

It worked before. I did move it further back though. Maybe the hull is thicker there.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Is the transducer glued flat to the hull?

Also, it needs to be 100% sealed to the hull- as Brett pointed out, air will make it not work properly.


----------

